

Launch of the cofounder network - matching cofounders around the world - limist
http://cofoundernetwork.posterous.com/launch-of-the-cofounder-network-matching-cofo

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668340>

